# Naked Man Flails Car With Stolen Pigeon



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

_> usual stuff about the Fair Dealings Act, and such_

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/print.cfm?story=107685&ran=115699


> *Police arrest naked man after he flails car with a stolen pigeon*
> By AARON APPLEGATE, The Virginian-Pilot
> © July 18, 2006
> Last updated: 11:43 PM
> ...


BWAAAAAAAhahahahahahaha! I couldn't make something like this up!
* larceny of poultry* Who knew that was even an actual charge? BWAhahahahaha!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> * larceny of poultry* Who knew that was even an actual charge? BWAhahahahaha!


if ANYONE mentions ANYTHING about Canada's Senior Infantry Regiment, there's going to be H-E-Double Hockey Sticks to pay!   :rage:


(just kidding)


----------



## aluc (18 Jul 2006)

What a pigeon head!


----------



## Nug (18 Jul 2006)

VG what would make you think anyone on this site would take such a obvious cheap shot at your fine regiment. ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Jul 2006)

*"larceny of poultry"*
Hahahahah, larceny of poultry? That's the best damned charge anyone could ever be accused of!


...Von G, what does RCR have to do with this?


----------



## GO!!! (18 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> if ANYONE mentions ANYTHING about Canada's Senior Infantry Regiment, there's going to be H-E-Double Hockey Sticks to pay!   :rage:
> 
> 
> (just kidding)



Curses!

If it were'nt for your feathers fingers  clucking  clicking away on the keyboard so early in the morning, I would have had a hilarious witticism related to this!


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Jul 2006)

Funnily enough Von G, I suddenly hear the tune to O Christmas Tree running through my head on an endless loop......thank you muchly for that. ;D


----------

